# Sticky  Suggest a new company



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Initially when I setup the directory I only added the companies that came to mind. If you know of a company that you would like to see in our directory, please suggest it. You can post all suggestions in this thread.

Edit (03/08/11): Big thanks to everyone who added their suggestions here! I'm going to add the suggested tool companies to the indexing this weekend or early next week. Thanks again guys!


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

How about a Delta section, Mark?


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Great idea Mike, I'll set that up shortly.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Mark:

I started uploading my collection of manuals and immediately ran into trouble.

The Problem:

My band saw is a YUNG LI HSING Elephant brand. It is sold under a broad range of brands; Jet, Grizzly, Delta, SteelCity, BusyBee, King, and a whole bunch I've noted in the past and not kept records on.

This in itself is not significant. What is significant is that each vendor, not the manufacturer, issues a manual that covers the options and accessories that they've packaged. The weird part is that Brand X is identical to Brand Y but if you read the manuals, they're two different machines. But when you apply Brand X' manual to Brand Y machine, you learn stuff about your tool that Brand Y vendor hasn't included in his manual. 

Somehow, I would suggest a cross-reference table such that all brands sharing a common frame be noted on the table along with "options" that are supposed to be unique to their machine.

The really weird part is that no manual that I've run into is complete in itself. It takes all of the manuals to compile a complete picture of the machine. If your machine has a riser, did you know that there are alignment shims to be used to set your wheels planar? Did you know that there are 3", 4", 5" and 6" risers for this "import" bandsaw and maybe more but I've not found them yet.

Does this make sense????

Ok, here's the real headache. ShopFox, Samona, General, King Canada, Rockler, CMT, PorterCable & Omnijig and BusyBee Craftex are all identical router dovetail jigs. Some are incomplete and other's are complete. All come with manuals but the only manual that is complete, in spite of being the cheapest version, is the BusyBee Craftex. Not only that, the Craftex is one of the few versions of this jig that is actually complete.

In my notes I list all of these jigs and the differences I've found in each. However, a more objective listing method should be found to ensure that I'm not skewing the listing.

In essence, there are three "groups" of dovetail jigs, Rick Stottmann's, the "Common" version and a collection of vendors attempting to create "ultimate" dovetail jigs. They all suffer from the same malady -- the difficulty to "adjust" for each board thickness. There is only one solution, trial and error. 

If there are others that have comment I would love to hear them. I've been trying to resolve this dilemma for several years now.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

How about Lee Valley and MLCS?


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Mark:

I would suggest as a listing for tool manufacturers that you visit Tegs Tools - Links for a relatively complete listing for woodworking and "small" metalworking machinery.

LeeValley tools has documents and manuals that need to be recorded in some fashion. These are invaluable. Perhaps Robin can provide a listing of articles that we can create links to????? Maybe??? Robin, what do you think? Is this possible?

I have manuals from BusyBee & Craftex (both Busy Bee brands)

For Drill Presses:

Central Machinery
Delta
General, General International and Yellow General
Grizzly, 
King, King Canada, King industrial, King Performance Plus, PowerForce, Dakota
PrincessAuto
Ridgid, 
Shopfox,
SteelCity
WMH Powermatic and WMH 
CTC Mastercraft and Mastercraft Maximum

Generators and compressors

Homelite

Metal Detectors:

Lumber Wizard III, absolutely invaluable when you're using scrap wood.

ShopVacs and Dust collectors

ShopVac

Sanders:

Stockroom Supply "V-Drum" sander

Speed Square and Framing Squares

This manual is invaluable for the Swanson speed square. Somewhere is a manual for the historical and classic Framing Square

Zyliss/Z-Vise/??? vice.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Bostitch-Stanley pneumatics

Campbell - Hausfeld


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Holbren


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

allthunbs said:


> Hi Mark:
> 
> I started uploading my collection of manuals and immediately ran into trouble.
> 
> ...


Wow Ron, lots of excellent insight with this post and information on the power tools manual world. I see the problem you are mentioning and I believe your idea of a table is not out of the question. 

Would you think this table would work well if it was on it's own page? Also I will probably require your assistance in properly setting this table up, possibly we can arrange some sort of meeting through email or PMs to get to the bottom of this.

Really nice to have someone such as yourself with very extensive knowledge on this. I don't know a lot about power tool manuals or really power tools in general so I really appreciate you taking the time to improve this section.



Gene Howe said:


> How about Lee Valley and MLCS?


Thanks Gene, I'm going to add these to my list. 



allthunbs said:


> Hi Mark:
> 
> I would suggest as a listing for tool manufacturers that you visit Tegs Tools - Links for a relatively complete listing for woodworking and "small" metalworking machinery.
> 
> ...


Looks like I'll have to add a bunch more companies. 

Also Ron, have you noticed if I missed any tools from the Prefix listing? If so could you possible create a list and I can add those.



Tommyt654 said:


> Holbren


Does Holbren offer Power Tools?


----------



## norealuser (Aug 7, 2010)

*Suggested additional mfg's for power tools manuals*

Delta
General
Grizzly
Incra
Jet
Powermatic
Ricon


----------



## buntin107 (Feb 2, 2010)

Suggest adding Jet. 
Thanks


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Elu

Perhaps Champy and Santé can help provide manuals from Europe. 

Guys in OZ, I've seen some brand names particular to your neck of the woods. Can you track down some manuals please? I tried but they don't have them online.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Rupes Tools

High quality sanders popular in the motor trade for body rebuilding.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Mark

Rather than trotting out a list of European brands you've never heard of I'll limit myself to a few routetr brands which were/are sold in the USA, namely:

Elu, Felisatti, Trend and Virutex

Elu routers have featured rather prominently of late, and we've touched on Felisatti (who make or have made routers for Fein, Metabo and Trend). Trend is a newish player in the USA, but even BobJ has mentioned their T4, whilst Virutex have a small presence in the trade market in the USA

For the benefit of the Europeans might I also suggest Perles, who made and still make some of the former Elu products, and Mafell, who are not big in the USA


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

My ELU DS 40 was made in Slovenia but I'd never realised they were made by Perles. Their routers certainly bear a strong resemblance to the ELU ones. I bought a fine depth adjuster from Perles' Zagreb dealer to use with my Einhell ELU knock off and it fits perfectly, as of course do Trend guide bushes.

For router dovetail jigs you can add SIP who sell the usual generic one but include three different combs (7/16,1/2 and 9/16 )and a bearing guided dovetail cutter in the price.

They also list, with exploded view diagrams, all the spares for the tools they offer. Given the generic nature of many of them,they could be a useful source of spares for anything differently branded, but otherwise the same, if the original brand can't offer them.
SIP UK Industrial Products. Power Tools SIP Industrial Tools : SIP Industrial Workshop Bench Machines, SIP Garage and Worksite Equipment. SIP UK Online Shop

I couldn't find the dovetail jig listed on their site currently, although they list all the spares for it and external dealers are selling it,eg. Sip Quick Set Dovetail Jig - Dovetail Jigs - SIP Machinery - DIY Tools | www.DIYTools.co.uk

SIP offer a full range of bandsaws as well as a router.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Since Perles and Felisatti have come up, I should point out that Perles was bought out a long time ago by the Slovenian company Iskra, who also do a green diy line called Iskra-ero. 
They have a very well priced router now that excepts 8mm and 12mm bits. 
http://www.iskra-ero.com/default-76,36.html?Zav=3

Felisatti along with Freud have been bought out by a Russian company who sell their routers pretty cheaply in Russia.

Ð¤Ñ€ÐµÐ·ÐµÑ€Ð½Ñ‹Ðµ Ð¼Ð°ÑˆÐ¸Ð½Ñ‹ Ð˜Ð½Ñ‚ÐµÑ€Ñ�ÐºÐ¾Ð»

AEG is fairly widespread in Europe and I didn't notice it under the list of Router manufacturers in the manuals section.
http://www.aeg.com/node369.asp?categoryid=13

Hilti is also popular over here.
http://www.hilti.com/holcom/page/module/product/prca_catnavigation.jsf?lang=en&nodeId=-8092


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Okay guys, it should be updated now with a bunch new companies!

Here is the list I added (ignore the numbers beside them, that's just their forum ID):

Delta - 237
Grizzly - 238
King - 239
PrincessAuto - 240
ShopFox - 241
SteelCity - 242
Stanley Bostitch -243
Campbell Hausfeld -244
Lee Valley -245
Incra -246
Jet -247
General - 248
Powermatic -249
Rikon -250
Rupes Tools -251
Elu - 252
Felisatti -253
Trend -254
Hilti -255
IskraEro -256
Virutex -257


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mark

Nice job, but just too many and most can be found on the web sites for the tool 

======



Mark said:


> Okay guys, it should be updated now with a bunch new companies!
> 
> Here is the list I added (ignore the numbers beside them, that's just their forum ID):
> 
> ...


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Mark
> 
> Nice job, but just too many and most can be found on the web sites for the tool
> 
> ======


The objective is not to inventory _current_ manuals but ones that are no longer supported. Unfortunately, current product is very quickly allocated to "no longer supported" so I guess that means that we need current manuals just because they'll be out of date soon. 

Given your inventory of tools and parts I would think you have a treasure trove of "no longer supported" tool manuals. How about uploading some? The greater the diversity, the greater the information resources. That lets everyone learn.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Pretty much what Ron said, the idea is to create a database, meaning current and previous tool manuals. Remember, the "new" models now, will be unsupported in short time, so why not create an index of manuals so that in 10 years when they are unsupported, we can still offer the necessary documentation 

It's a common practice of tool companies to remove tools and associated documents from their website when a newer version is released.

Also as usual, if you have any ideas for additional companies, please post and suggest!


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Missing:

BusyBee, 
Craftex, 
HarbourFreight
Central Machinery

Please note that I have a BusyBee Bandsaw that is very similar to the Craftex but the manuals are different.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Added:

BusyBee - 258
Craftex - 259 
HarbourFreight - 260
Central Machinery - 261


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Mark:

The logo you're using for the Jet tools is the wrong one. You want the one for WMH Tools who own the "Jet" tradename for power tools in the US. You're using the one for Jet Equipment and Tools in Canada. This is the site you want:

http://www.jettools.com


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mark

Got you  if you want a real list see the link below  note,, once the tool has been replace with a new model the parts will be dropped also in short order..no need to pay taxes on inventory items that are not going to sold off in short order...that's why so many get up tight with Sears ,just can keep old parts for every...and they just made so many and that's it..when it's gone ,it's all gone..I have tons of old manuals now it's just books of numbers ,good to start fires with..

https://www.ereplacementparts.com/


========




Mark said:


> Pretty much what Ron said, the idea is to create a database, meaning current and previous tool manuals. Remember, the "new" models now, will be unsupported in short time, so why not create an index of manuals so that in 10 years when they are unsupported, we can still offer the necessary documentation
> 
> It's a common practice of tool companies to remove tools and associated documents from their website when a newer version is released.
> 
> Also as usual, if you have any ideas for additional companies, please post and suggest!


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

allthunbs said:


> Hi Mark:
> 
> The logo you're using for the Jet tools is the wrong one. You want the one for WMH Tools who own the "Jet" tradename for power tools in the US. You're using the one for Jet Equipment and Tools in Canada. This is the site you want:
> 
> http://www.jettools.com


Oops! I'll fix that. Thanks! 



bobj3 said:


> Hi Mark
> 
> Got you  if you want a real list see the link below  note,, once the tool has been replace with a new model the parts will be dropped also in short order..no need to pay taxes on inventory items that are not going to sold off in short order...that's why so many get up tight with Sears ,just can keep old parts for every...and they just made so many and that's it..when it's gone ,it's all gone..I have tons of old manuals now it's just books of numbers ,good to start fires with..
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the link that's an excellent list of companies. Thanks Bob!


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

*Delta France and Logo*

This is the "Fox" brand as used by Delta France. I've attached the logo for you. You might categorize it as "Fox -- Delta France."


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

hi Mark:

I need:

Rockler
CMT

please. Ok, I've got a problem here. CMT have a copyright notice on theirs issued in Italy so it comes under Italian Civil law. How do we deal with this one?

Ron


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Mark:

I've got to ask for Zyliss/Z-Vice/Profi-King again. It seems that there are more people with this than me. I'm going to upload the manual but it is impossible to find in the "other" section.

Ron


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Mark:

We need a thread opened up for GMC, Global Machinery Company. The logo can be found in this manual:

http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...xperience-please-gmc-planer-tp2000_manual.pdf

in this thread:

http://www.routerforums.com/tools-w...our-insight-experience-please.html#post232899

Ron


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Mini Max, I just picked up a Mini Max FS35 and had to download the manual, so here is a copy.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Here is the Mini Max logo


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Well that was interesting. Ok, never mind.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*GMC (Global Machinery Company)*

Hi mark,

Could you please open a new thread for GMC.

I have tried to start a new thread, but that does not seem to have worked????


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Looks like we need one for GMC I'll try to do that asap.


----------



## towtruckmafia (May 11, 2011)

I have an old Stanley router. It was given to me by a neighbor. I didn't know that Stanley had made power tools, nor that they had ever made a router. It works, but it isn't exactly high tech either.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Given the restraints of the software, would it be possible to put the threads in alphabetical order?


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

towtruckmafia said:


> I have an old Stanley router. It was given to me by a neighbor. I didn't know that Stanley had made power tools, nor that they had ever made a router. It works, but it isn't exactly high tech either.


Hi Towtruck:

Yup, if it still runs it still works. Can you tell if it has a 1/4" chuck? If so, almost any small bit will work, probably nicely. Can you tell us volts, amps, year of manufacture, cycles(50/60?), model number, any information off the number plate. Does it have a fixed base?


----------



## historychef (Sep 16, 2010)

*Boice-Crane*

Here are a couple of manuals for Boice-Crane jointers (models 1400, 2450, 3450). The company hasn't existed for decades, but my Model 1400 still runs like a champ after I refurbished it. I don't know if you want to create a new company entry and put these manuals there, or put them in an "Other" category.


----------



## Relative (Apr 24, 2008)

*Request Northern Industrial Tools*

Northern Industrial Tools is another manufacturer to add.

Mike


----------



## repeters1 (Oct 25, 2009)

I know Delta owns them but what about Rockwell?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Mark said:


> Looks like we need one for GMC I'll try to do that asap.



how's that 'GMC' thread going., Mark.....


----------



## lynnfrwd (May 25, 2011)

CarveWright Manuals


----------



## rrj (Jan 16, 2012)

How about Lamello, I am looking for a Lamello Top 20 Jointer manual.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Holy ****! ... I'm going to have to print Ron's cross-reference list out ; I had no idea they were so 'crossbred'. That was an eye-opener!!
Thanks, Ron
-Dan


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

rrj said:


> How about Lamello, I am looking for a Lamello Top 20 Jointer manual.


Hi Bob:

Take a look at most any biscuit joiner manual. There are many similarities. Festool is the only one that will be significantly different. My Ryobi looks dramatically different than any others but take off the window dressing and it's the same as all the others.

Hope this helps.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

DaninVan said:


> Holy ****! ... I'm going to have to print Ron's cross-reference list out ; I had no idea they were so 'crossbred'. That was an eye-opener!!
> Thanks, Ron
> -Dan


Hi Dan:

Which list? I've done several, dovetails, planers and bandsaws. I'm working on jointers and table saws next.

Ron


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*GMC (Global machinery company)*



jw2170 said:


> Hi mark,
> 
> Could you please open a new thread for GMC.
> 
> I have tried to start a new thread, but that does not seem to have worked????



Hi Mark/ Nathan.

Have you made a spot for the GMC manuals????:jester:


----------



## gtrboy77 (Feb 12, 2012)

How about a section on Mill-Right (now defunct) router tables that were made by Ironwood Brand tools/Positive Precision, Inc. in the late 90's/ early 2000's? I purchased one from an older gentleman that was retiring from woodworking, and I can't find ANY info about it.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

!...Sorry Ron, I never saw your response until now...and _now_ I can't remember *embarrassed*


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Dean:

The starting point is to post some pictures. If the product was built in the last 15 years, there's a good bet that there are rebranded versions of it. At least, we can compare it to other tables and maybe give you some help that way.





gtrboy77 said:


> How about a section on Mill-Right (now defunct) router tables that were made by Ironwood Brand tools/Positive Precision, Inc. in the late 90's/ early 2000's? I purchased one from an older gentleman that was retiring from woodworking, and I can't find ANY info about it.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

DaninVan said:


> !...Sorry Ron, I never saw your response until now...and _now_ I can't remember *embarrassed*


Hi Dan:

Hmmm, I'd forgotten how many there were. There are four comparisons, three router articles and one safety article. Now, I'm *embarrassed*.


----------



## gtrboy77 (Feb 12, 2012)

gtrboy77 said:


> How about a section on Mill-Right (now defunct) router tables that were made by Ironwood Brand tools/Positive Precision, Inc. in the late 90's/ early 2000's? I purchased one from an older gentleman that was retiring from woodworking, and I can't find ANY info about it.


Here's one pic of the machine.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

gtrboy77 said:


> Here's one pic of the machine.


Hi Dean:

Do you have some better pictures? From what little I can see, it looks like a Trend router lathe but I can't make out the base.

There's also the Old Wood Working Machinery web site OWWM.com .

When I searched the "ironwood' brand name I got some pretty heavy-duty factory type stuff with magnetic switching, the whole bit. Interesting stuff. Is this what you're referring to?


----------



## Mayhem (Jul 15, 2012)

*Mill-Right Brand*



allthunbs said:


> Hi Dean:
> 
> Do you have some better pictures? From what little I can see, it looks like a Trend router lathe but I can't make out the base.
> 
> ...


Mark,
I have the manual for the Mill-Right Model 529 that I scanned and emailed to gtrboy77 and I can post it to this site if there is a folder.

Mayhem


----------



## ExpressEN1 (Jul 13, 2013)

*Skil Routers*

Until today, I was not aware that Skil was part of the Bosch product line. Since I didn't know this, it is safe to assume some others don't know either. Could you add Skil to the list?


----------



## Sancman (Jan 17, 2014)

Didn't see anything listed for "Skil" I know they are a low cost tool but it's all some can afford....


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

How about creating a section for JoinTec. I've helped several people with information on their IPM-1 jig and have posted images of their templates for the IPM-1 on this site. They also made the IPM-2, SawTrain, a router lift, and several other tools. Since they no longer exist and people are still looking for information on their products I think it would be good to add them here.

Another is "The Mini Fence" by Krymi Corp in Eckert, Colorado. It is a box joint jig for making very small box joints and inlay bands. I'm presently trying to find a manual for this jig. There is a Youtube video for it called "The Original Mini Fence", but this is all that I've found so far. Mr Krymi and his company seem to have vanished in the mid 90's.

Charley


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Charley, any information on these brands would fall into the "Other" category because there is not much available about them.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

I have a number of "*General Internationa*l" that were originally made in Quebec, Canada. LIke everything else they are now made in Taiwan.


----------

